# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  للي يعرف عن الآي تي سي ارامكو

## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم
اخواني ابي مساعدتكم ضروري
ابغى اعرف متى يبتدي التقديم في الاي تي سي ارامكو ورابط الموقع حقهم
وشروط القبول
واتمنى ماثقلت عليكم
تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

هلا اخوي شفت هذا الخبر 

هذا اللي تبيه او لا ؟

ما ادري 


بدء التسجيل في برامج الإبتعاث لشركة أرامكو السعودية

على الرابط التالي :
http://jobs.saudiaramco.com/jobs/jobs/homeAction.do




برنامج الابتعاث الجامعي لحديثي التخرج من الثانوية (CDPNE)
يُسجل في هذا البرنامج الطلبة المتفوقون والطالبات المتفوقات من خريجي الثانوية العامة القسم العلمي. وتقوم الشركة بابتعاثهم على حسابها للحصول على الشهادة الجامعية بعد إنهائهم برنامج الإعداد الجامعي الذي تبلغ مدته سنة واحدة في مرافق التدريب التابعة للشركة. ويعتبر برنامج الابتعاث الجامعي من المصادر الأساسيه لتزويد الشركة بالموظفين السعوديين المهنيين والفنيين الحاصلين على الشهادات الجامعية. 

فترة التقديم 
يمكنكم تعبئة طلب الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج من خلال هذا الموقع ابتداءً من الساعة الثامنة من صباح يوم الثلاثاء 18 من جمادى الثاني لعام 1428 هـ الموافق 3 من شهر يوليو 2007م و حتى الساعة الثالثةمن مساء يوم الإثنين 24 جمادى الثاني لعام 1428 هـ الموافق 9 يوليو 2007 م.

أ- برنامج الابتعاث الجامعي للطلبة السعوديين 


شروط الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج للطلبة السعوديين 
أن تكون طالباً من خريجي الثانوية العامة لعام 1427/1428 قسم العلوم الطبيعية. 
يجب أن يكون معدلك العام ومعدلك في المواد العلمية 90% فأكثر (تشمل المواد العلمية: الرياضيات، والحاسب الآ لي، والفيزياء، والكيمياء، والجيولوجيا، والأحياء). 
ألا يزيد عمرك عن 22 عاماً هجرياً. 
ألا تقل الدرجة الكليه لاختبار القياس عن 75. 

ملحوظة
في حال وجود أي إستفسارات فإنه يرجى الاتصال بمكتب أرامكو السعودية لتوظيف السعوديين على أحد الأرقام التالية:
الظهران: 0096638772929 أو 0096638772626 
الرياض: 0096612856331 او 0096612859257
جدة: 0096624271108 أو 0096624271969 أو 0096624271964 
ينبع: 0096643978455 أو 0096643978491

ذلك في أوقات العمل الرسمية، التي تبدأ من الساعة السابعة صباحاً وتنتهي في الساعة الثالثـة والنصف مساءً، وذلك حسب التوقيت المحلي للمملكة، ما عدا أيام العطل الأسبوعية. علماً بأن اختبار القياس يعتبر شرطاً أساسياً من شروط التقدم لهذا البرنامج. 
· نود أن ننوه بأن عملية الاختيار لا تعتمد على أسبقية التقديم.

التخصصات الجامعية المطلوبة للطلبة السعوديين
محاسبة
مالية
هندسة صناعية
هندسة طيران
هندسة إطفاء
هندسة ميكانيكية
هندسة كيميائية
جيولوجيا (OOK)
هندسة تعدين
جيوفيزياء (OOK)
هندسة بترول
هندسة الحاسب الآلي
تطوير الموارد البشرية
إدارة الموارد البشرية
هندسة النظم
إدارة توريد المواد
هندسة كهربائية
كيمياء صناعية
علوم الحاسب الآلي 


إجراءات اختيار طلبات الالتحاق
عند تقدمكم بطلب الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج:
يتم استلام طلب التحاقك بالبرنامج من خلال هذا الموقع فقط. 
يتم التحقق من وثائقك وتحديد مواعيد اختبارات القبول في البرنامج( اللغة الإنجليزية والرياضيات). 
يتم إشعار جميع المتقدمين بنتائج الاختبارات بواسطة البريد الإلكتروني و رسائل الجوال. 
يتم تحديد مواعيد للطلبة الذين تم اختيارهم لاكمال إجراءات القبول في البرنامج 
سوف يبدأ البرنامج بتاريخ 28 رجب 1428هـ الموافق 11 أغسطس 2007مـ 
عند قبولك في البرنامج ستقوم الشركة برعايتك لتحصل على التعليم الجامعي خارج المملكة العربية السعودية. وإعداداً لإبتعاثك فإن الشركة ستتولى إلحاقك ببرنامج الإعداد الجامعي الذي وضعته لتهيئتك للدراسة الجامعية مع العلم بأن الشركة سوف تدفع لك مكافأة شهرية قدرها 2500 ريال، وعند إتمامك البرنامج المذكور بنجاح فإن الشركة ستقوم بإلحاقك بإحدى الكليات أو الجامعات التي تختارها الشركة حيث ستواصل دراستك للحصول على شهادة البكالوريوس في التخصص الذي تحدده الشركة. 
توفر الشركة للملتحق بالبرنامج سكناً مجانياً في غرفة مشتركة مع شخص آخر في حي المنيرة المخصص للموظفين من الدرجة 3-10. 
تشمل رعاية الشركة دفع رسوم التعليم والرسوم الأخرى المستحقة للكلية أو الجامعة مع دفع مكافأة شهرية وتذاكر سفر للطلاب الذين يدرسون خارج المملكة العربية السعودية. 
توفر لك الشركة العناية الطبية حسب أنظمتها. 
تكون فترة البرنامج حوالي خمس سنوات بما في ذلك الوقت الذي يستغرقه برنامج الإعداد الجامعي. ويجب على الطالب أن يحافظ على المستوى الأكاديمي المطلوب خلال سنوات الدراسة. 
إذا تخرج الطالب وعرضت عليه وظيفة فإن فترة البرنامج سوف تعتبر جزءاً من فترة الخدمة لدى الشركة بعد إجتياز فترة التجربه التي تبلغ تسعين (90) يوماً. 






ب- برنامج الابتعاث الجامعي للطالبات السعوديات 


شروط الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج للطالبات السعوديات 
الحصول على الشهادة الثانوية، تخصص "علوم طبيعية". 
أن يكون المعدل العام للدرجات والمواد العلمية 90 % فأكثر (المواد العلمية: الرياضيات، الحاسب الآلي، الفيزياء، الكيمياء، الأحياء) 
أن تجتاز الامتحانات المطلوبة. 
أن لا يتجاوز سن المتقدمة 22 سنة. 
أن تكون سنة التخرج 1427 / 1428م 
موافقة ولي الأمر عند الإلتحاق بالبرنامج

ملحوظة 
في حال وجود أي إستفسار يرجى الإتصال بمكاتب التوظيف الخاصة بالشركة على الأرقام التالية: 
الظهران: 0096638772922 أو 0096638772665 
نود أن ننوه بأن عملية الاختيار لا تعتمد على أسبقية التقديم. 

التخصصات الجامعية المطلوبة للطالبات السعوديات
محاسبة
هندسة كيميائية 
كيمياء
هندسة حاسب آلي
علوم الحاسب الآلي
هندسة كهربائية
مالية
جيولوجيا 
جيوفيزياء 
تطوير الموارد البشرية 
إدارة الموارد البشرية
كيمياء صناعية 
نظم المعلومات الإدارية 
هندسة بترول 
هندسة النظم 
إدارة توريد المواد 


إجراءات اختيار طلبات الالتحاق للطالبات 
عند تقدمك بطلب الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج:
يتم استلام طلب التحاقك بالبرنامج من خلال هذا الموقع فقط. 
يتم التحقق من وثائقك وتحديد مواعيد اختبارات القبول في البرنامج ( القدرات واللغه الانجليزيه والرياضيات). علماً بأن بطاقة الهويه الوطنيه للطالبه (إن وجدت) أو جواز السفر الخاص بها شرطاً اساسياً لدخول اختبارات القبول 
يتم إشعار جميع المتقدمات بنتائج الاختبارات بواسطة البريد الإلكتروني و رسائل الجوال. 
يتم تحديد مواعيد للطالبات الاتي تم اختيارهن لاكمال إجراءات الإلتحاق بالبرنامج. 
عند قبولك في البرنامج ستقوم الشركة برعايتك لتحصلين على التعليم الجامعي خارج المملكة العربية السعودية. وإعداداً لإبتعاثك فإن الشركة ستتولى إلحاقك ببرنامج الإعداد الجامعي الذي وضعته لتهيئتك للدراسة الجامعية مع العلم بأن الشركة سوف تدفع لك مكافأة شهرية قدرها 2500 ريال، وعند إتمامك البرنامج المذكور بنجاح فإن الشركة ستقوم بإلحاقك بإحدى الكليات أو الجامعات التي تختارها الشركة حيث ستواصلي دراستك للحصول على شهادة البكالوريوس في التخصص الذي تحدده الشركة. 
إن الشركة غير ملتزمة بأية مصاريف تتعلق بالمحرم خارج المملكة. 
تشمل رعاية الشركة دفع رسوم التعليم والرسوم الأخرى المستحقة للكلية أو الجامعة مع دفع مكافأة شهرية وتذاكر سفر للطالبات اللواتي يدرسن خارج المملكة العربية السعودية. 
توفر لك الشركة العناية الطبية حسب أنظمتها. 
تكون فترة البرنامج حوالي خمس سنوات بما في ذلك الوقت الذي يستغرقه برنامج الإعداد الجامعي. ويجب على الطالبة أن تحافظ على المستوى الأكاديمي المطلوب خلال سنوات الدراسة. 
إذا تخرجت الطالبة وعرضت عليها وظيفة فإن فترة البرنامج سوف تعتبر جزءاً من فترة الخدمة لدى الشركة بعد إجتيازها فترة التجربه التي تبلغ تسعين (90) يوماً. 

تحياتي

----------


## القلب المرح

اشكر لك جهودك 
لكن ليس هذا هو طلبي هذا السي بي سي 
وانا طلبي الاي تي سي 
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..

----------


## القلب المرح

*مشكورين يا جماعة الخير ..* 
*حصلت إلا أريده ..*

برنامج التدرج لخريجي الثانوية والدبلوم (APNE) 
برنامج التدرج لخريجي الثانوية والدبلوم هو برنامج تدريبي مدته سنتان تقوم أرامكو السعودية من خلاله بإعداد وتطوير خريجي الثانوية العامة بأقسامها العلمي 
والأدبي والتجاري والصناعي، وخريجي الكليات التقنية والصناعية والاتصالات و المجتمع ليحصلوا على المهارات المهنية المطلوبة لشغل الوظائف المتعلقة بالعمليات، 
والصيانة، والوظائف الإدارية والمكتبية.

يحق للمتدرج الالتحاق بالعمل في الشركة كموظف منتظم بعد إتمامه برنامج تدريب مدته سنتان في أحد مراكز التدريب السبعة التابعة للشركة. ويشمل 
البرنامج مجالين للعمل: أحدهما خاص بالوظائف المكتبية والآخر الفنية. ويتلقى المشارك في البرنامج راتباً شهرياً مقطوعاً إضافة إلى عوائد أخرى.
*فترة التقديم*

يمكنك تعبئة طلب الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج من خلال هذا الموقع ابتداءً من الساعة الثامنة من صباح يوم السبت 4 من شهر رجب 1427هـ الموافق 29 من شهر 
يوليو 2006م وحتى الساعة الثالثة من مساء يوم الأثنين 13 رجب لعام 1427 هـ الموافق 7 أغسطس 2006 م. 
*شروط الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج*

*خريجو الثانوية* 

أن تكون طالباً من خريجي الثانوية (علمي, أدبي, تجاري, صناعي). أن يكون معدلك العام للدرجات 75% فأكثر. ألا تقل الدرجة الكليه لاختبار القياس عن 65. ألا يتجاوز عمرك 24 سنة هجرية. ألا يكون قد مضى على تخرجك أكثر من سنة. *خريجو الكليات*


أن تكون طالباً من خريجي الكليات (التقنية، الصناعية، الاتصالات، و المجتمع). أن يكون معدلك التراكمي 2.5 من 4 أو 3.5 من 5 فأكثر. ألا يتجاوز عمرك 26 سنة هجرية. ألا يكون قد مضى على تخرجك أكثر من سنة. *ملحوظة*

إذا كنت طالباً سعودياً حاصلاً على المؤهلات المذكورة أعلاه من خارج المملكة العربية السعودية، نرجو منك الإتصال بمكتب أرامكو السعودية لتوظيف السعوديين 
على هاتف 0096638772922 في أوقات الدوام الرسمية من الساعة 7:00 صباحا إلى الساعة 3:30 مساء حسب التوقيت المحلي للمملكة العربية السعودية 
ماعدا أيام العطل الأسبوعية و الرسمية، من أجل الحصول على التعليمات للالتحاق بالبرنامج مع ملاحظة أن اختبار القياس والحصول على الدرجه المطلوبه (65) 
فأكثر شرط اساسي للتقديم على البرنامج.
*إجراءات اختيار طلبات الالتحاق*

عند تقدمك بطلب الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج:
يتم استلام طلب التحاقك بالبرنامج من خلال هذا الموقع فقط. يتم التحقق من وثائقك وتحديد مواعيد اختبارات في اللغة الإنجليزية والرياضيات. يتم اشعار جميع المتقدمين بنتائج الاختبارات بواسطة البريد الإلكتروني و رسائل الجوال. يتم تحديد مواعيد للطلبة الذين تم اختيارهم لاكمال إجراءت التوظيف. *إذا سبق لك وان سجلت من قبل (ولديك اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور) ، فضلا اضغط على الرابط Application Wizard.* 
التقديم 

تسجيل للدخول

طريقة اختبار القبول 





http://jobs.saudiaramco.com/jobs/jobs/saudiContentActionArabic.do?name=SAUDIS_SCHOLARSHI  P_ARABIC


*تحياتي لكــم  ..*

----------


## broken_soul

نصيحة لاتفكر تدخل.... واسأل عدل قبل ما تقدم

----------


## القلب المرح

*امممم ممكن توضح نصيحتك لعلنا نستفيد  ..؟؟*
*و ليش مادخل ووش السبب يعني ؟؟*

*انتظر ردك  ..*

*تحياتي لك ..*

----------

